# Places to purchase driftwood online



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can purchase relatively large peices of drift wood......like branches......everytime i look for driftwood its just a single piece, and not exactly what i had in mind, or its fake and has fake plants "growing" out of it, which doesnt appeal to me. I see tanks on here that have a amazing pieces, but dont know where/how they got them :-? Thanks in advance


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

if you go to ebay and search for malaysian driftwood theres a huge selection of different types of pieces. i have bought two pieces on there and really like both. make sure you look how much the shipping is for the items you bid on. nothing worse than buying a 10 dollar item and paying 30 bucks for shipping


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree with HONDO! I have bought a lot of large pieces of driftwood through ebay!


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey thanks ya i looked on there and it seems like there is quite a big selection.....you really can buy ANYTHING on ebay! :lol:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

http://www.tedsfishroom.com/wp/

Ted's Fishroom... he has a good reputation and has seemed like a really good guy to work with on the few occasions I've talked with him...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

jehmco.com sells it.


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks alot, i guess i should've looked harder lol


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

in my experience, most of the driftwood on ebay comes from the same person/place. the name i believe is rockartsource or something. thats where all the wood i have from ebay has come from and i have had nothing but great experiences. sent quickly, wood is ready to go in the tank when you get it. all very nice pieces. sounds to me like its some dude who lives on the water down in texas, picks up wood, treats it and sells it on ebay for 100% profit. nice little gig if you ask me.


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

**** ya, 100% profit is always good, lol......ya, he definitely has some nice pieces too


----------



## dkreef (May 23, 2008)

Hondo, so his wood dont release tanins anymore?
ready to go into african cichlid tank?


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

Thats what his ad says, he soaks it, then "cooks" it up to 250, then soaks it again


----------

